# Plants from Oldham County, KY



## fuzzyletters (Jan 20, 2007)

I have some plants that I got from some local bodies of water and I wondered if anyone could tell me what they were. Here are some pictures. The first plant is emergent, the second stays submerged. The closest thing that I have to a guess on this one is Ludwigia of some kind (repens?)

















This one grows like nuts and breaks easily.

















Anything you can do with these is excellent. Thanks!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

You are correct about the first one. It's a _Ludwigia_. _L. palustris_ to be exact. It's a nice plant that's overlooked even though it's practically everywhere. _L. repens_ has leaves that are wider and flowers with yellow petals; _L. palustris_ flowers have no petals and are difficult to spot. That's by far the easiest way to tell the two apart.

The second is definitely a _Najas_. The teeth (if it's indeed proper to call them that) suggest _N. minor_, an introduced species. There are, however, a few others that look very similar.


----------



## fuzzyletters (Jan 20, 2007)

Thanks a lot... I've posted these several places and you're the first to come up with anything with any certainty.


----------

